# Are We Nearing the Electric Vehicle Tipping Point?



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I can't wait for battery technology to evolve but I've not seen prices falling like it says.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

What's nice is we are so so so close to being 'there', even when it comes to the battery tech of today. We are close enough that we really are 'there' for a large majority of people... and the rest will be 'any day now'.

The hurdles going forward, imho, are cultural... not technical.


----------



## 2Slow4u (Apr 26, 2012)

I would say we are very close. There is a large cultural shift that needs to take place, but the technology is to the point where i can be competitive in several markets but not all yet. It will be another 10 years before they dont even compete with ICE (because its so much better/cheaper) but the stars are aligned for it to happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

No, we are not close to the tipping point. We may want to believe we are but I am afraid we are not. Any day now has been in the works for years. Any day now it will come, it will happen. Some day it will happen but we are not close. 

Pete 

I wish we were close. We are closer but not close.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep. Until they can deliver a $20k car with a 250 mile range it is still "soon."

Next year should see a major shift as the new silicone-enhanced anodes start finding their way into A123 batteries, etc. Doubling the density for about the same cost; doubtless they will bump the prices at first but then they will fall again.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

The main problem is that the public viability of the EV depends on what the OEMs are doing. The batteries they are using don't come anywhere near the price/kWh of LiFePo4 prismatics. Until an OEM starts using the same batteries we want to use, the prices will not come down. 

The primary benefit of EV is simplicity, and OEMs simply don't want that. They want complex, proprietary, patented crap that makes and keeps the cars expensive.


----------

